# Lobo's blood cloning ability?FCTF



## danzig138 (Oct 13, 2003)

Quiet board. . .anyway, I was wondering how one would set up Lobo's old ability that created little Lobos from his blood? Thanks.


----------



## RangerWickett (Oct 13, 2003)

I'm not familiar with that.  Never read Lobo's stuff.

Sorry about the quietude.  My internet is dead, and I can only access the web from library computers that won't let me get data off of disks.  Once my computer gets back up, I'll be able to answer more.


----------



## danzig138 (Oct 14, 2003)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Sorry about the quietude.  My internet is dead, and I can only access the web from library computers that won't let me get data off of disks.  Once my computer gets back up, I'll be able to answer more.



That's okay, I just got my computer working again last week after about two months without. . .


----------



## Dextra (Oct 14, 2003)

danzig138 said:
			
		

> Quiet board. . .anyway, I was wondering how one would set up Lobo's old ability that created little Lobos from his blood? Thanks.




oooooooh, AWESOME idea!  Unfortunately, I'm not that familiar with the mechanics of FCTF, so don't know how that would work.
Ryan- anytime Lobo's blood is shed on the ground, a little Lobo grows from it.  So there are some heroes out there who are afraid to attack Lobo, lest armies of the fragger be created.

Ps- FCTF Revised (aka Modern) is in layout (with more art, huzzah!).


----------

